# Removing headlight cover



## yelllow (Sep 24, 2004)

i was trying to install some angel eyes on my car when i ran into a little snag. the instructions i had told me to simply remove the lower eyelid, the seals of the light and then undo all the clips and the cover for the light can then be removed. i did all that except when i was trying to remove the cover, it was hooked onto the turning light on the side. does anyone know if i can actually remove the main headlight cover without having to do anything to the turning light or are the instructions i have missing something?


----------

